

The breakup app - Futurebot
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/binder-breakup-app?intcid=mod-latest

======
grantmac
[http://www.go-binder.com](http://www.go-binder.com)

------
ljk
tl;dr: > _Binder is, thank goodness, a joke._

